# What light fixture should I get?



## nefvex (Aug 2, 2010)

I am setting up a 46 gallon bow front planted tank and I am looking for some suggestions on a quality lighting fixture for it. The fixture would need to be 36" long and produce a reasonable amount of light. However, I am not looking for some type of super fixture that would blind my fish. I have neon tetras and angel fish. Any suggestions on a fixture that wont break my wallet? Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

You might take a look at spiral pig tail compact flourescent type lights. In a round spot reflector. And with an 1/4" plastic grid egg crate to cover the tank with the spot reflectors on the egg crate.

I think you will find 6500k lights from wall mart and with the "spot" designs you can just place the lights wherever needed to give a pleasing effect.

An hopefully they can be hide under some kind of hood.

my .02

ps 2 15w bulbs are ~$6-8. The reflectors are $10 or so.

4 15w would give you 60w which should be enough.


----------



## nefvex (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 36" Power Compact Light-1 x 96W - Lighting - Power Compact Strip Lights at BigalsOnline


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always been a fan of the Aqualights from a plant and easy coral perspective. I'd spend the extra money though and get the 2x96 fixture. That'll give you all the light you need, plus if a bulb blows you still have a backup so your plants don't die.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well it will depend on if you are going low tech as in no CO2 and low light plants then I would look at this light

Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-36" - Lighting - T-5 Fixtures at BigalsOnline

If you are going high tech as in pressurized CO2 and high light plants then I would go with 1 of these

Current USA Nova Extreme 36" 2X39W T-5 10,000K - Freshwater - Lighting - T-5 Fixtures at BigalsOnline


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

High-light plants should really have 3-4 watts per gallon of light, otherwise they tend to grow tall and thin trying to get to the surface to get the light they need.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Scuff said:


> High-light plants should really have 3-4 watts per gallon of light, otherwise they tend to grow tall and thin trying to get to the surface to get the light they need.


I hate to say this but the WPG rule only really applies to T-12's or T-8's. The T-5 HO's put out considerably more light than T-12's and T-8's. and drive that light much deeper into the tank and produce much higher PAR values also and plants need good par to photosynthesize.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I hate to say this but the WPG rule only really applies to T-12's or T-8's. The T-5 HO's put out considerably more light than T-12's and T-8's. and drive that light much deeper into the tank and produce much higher PAR values also and plants need good par to photosynthesize.


Why do you hate to say it? You're stating an opinion based on your experiences. You should never hate to share your experience and opinions with people. That's what we're all here for, anyway!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I didnt want to upset you about your opinion on lighting. The WPG rule came about I believe it was back in the 70's when everybody used the same lighting as in T-12's but with advancements it doesnt apply. I will gaurentee if 3-4 WPG of T-5 HO's were put on a tank it would be nothing but an algea farm. The T-5 HO's are being used on reef tanks and with 4 WPG you can keep just about any coral or anemone you might want as long as the tank doesnt go over 20 inches deep and they can be kept at most anywhere in the tank.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I still use the WPG rule because most people that ask about keeping live plants have never heard of PAR, much less what it is or why it's so important. Assuming proper feeding practices and proper maintenance of the aquarium, a moderately to heavily planted aquarium shouldn't experience much in the way of algae problems.

I was also going on the assumption that he'd be going with the PC lights. I agree with you 100% on the T5's; they're deceptive little buggers.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So will that light kit work for me archer? And will I be able to use glass top for my tank or will that mess up the lighting.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Both of the lights I posted links to will work or are you talking about a different one??


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

The ones you posted thanks


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You could always make your own. I have a thread in the DIY section to show everyone how to make one. My family is borrowing my camera so I havent posted up the end product yet. But I am done with it and gives off a lot of light. 184 watts over 55g for only ~$50*


----------

